# Are my mickey mouse platies pregnant or bloated?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I have 3 mickey mouse platies and two of them are fatter than usual. I don't think it's a food issue, because though I give them 1/12 tsp, that's gone in 5 minutes because of the guppies and platies as a whole, not to mention I still keep forgetting to feed them. Either once a day or every other day. So, I'm not sure if it's a food issue. Could there be another reason? Could they still be bloated? Or could they be pregnant?


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

If your doing water changes like you should be,I'm 99.95 sure they are pregnant


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

That's good AND bad. Good because it likely means I don't need to treat anything, but bad because they're in a cramped 10 gallon tank. That will be a lot of fish in a tiny tank. I'm still trying to get that 20 gallon.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

you can always check on craigslist for good deals also petco has $1 a gallon sale on fish tanks all the time


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

You will never,and I mean never, be able to add tanks as fast as those platies add fish. The only solution I've found is a predator,either in that tank or one set up for that unpleasant job. Female Bettas seem to do a good job for me and can be added to most ,not all,livebearer tanks


----------

